# Update on 65 resto/redid pass bucket seat



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys,
This was my maiden voyage with upholstery.
I took the whole seat apart, sandblasted the frame,
got new padding, and went at it.
I got some good info from some other posts
I found.
It's not perfect, but it's ok for now.
I'll do a better job on the drivers seat.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you re-use your old foam? If so, it's probably collapsed and can be helped a lot by adding foam and/or cotton batting. You can buy new foam, but it tends to be a little too puffy. Also, there is a helper spring that is shaped in a "Z" sort of configuration at the front outer edge. Often this spring is broken (nearly always on the driver's side) and allows the spring base to sag. If you haven't replaced this spring you may want to.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Chuck,
I did replace all the foam, burlap, etc. Even sandblasted the frame.
I had some other material that I used as a filler, which helped some, 
but I really didn't know how to get it in there correctly.
I plan on improving when I do the drivers seat, and back seat.
Thanks again for the advice.
Paul


----------

